

Proose web service released using Goose article extractor - beagledude
https://github.com/mdorn/proose

======
beagledude
based on the open source Goose article extractor from Gravity Labs:
<https://github.com/jiminoc/goose>

curl -i -H "Accept: application/json" -X POST -d '{"uri":
"<http://threecrickets.com/prudence/rest/}>
<http://prudence.textmethod.com:8080/proose/page/>

